# ?Us?: Bodyworld image.



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

If you?re unaware what bodyworld is about, it?s art (to some, including myself) of human corpses. I found this which relates to myself? please only press the link if you feel comfortable viewing a corpse, it?s nothing ?bad? yet I want to be considerate.

http://www.bodyworlds.com/Downloads/Wallpaper_Hacker_1024x768.jpg


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I'll pass, too creepy for me :shock:

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought it would be a good idea to url it rather then to display the image with out warning.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It is appreciated :wink:

I have people vet the newspaper for me so I don't stumble across pictures of suffering or dead animals, it breaks my heart and actually leaves me a little traumatised for a short while.

Is it odd that I find it easier to look at pictures of dead people that dead animals. It still affects me though.

I'm overly-sensitive.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, seems we have something in common? my councillor told me I?m over-sensitive as well? because of the amount of times I cry in front of him? but now I?m come to feel that this world doesn?t deserve my considerate? this is why I?m a black and white thinker because before? I used to think the world didn?t deserve me.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I cry far too much, when I went to see my Dr yesterday I almost burst into tears but managed to just have a quiver in my voice, this is progress for me. I think that was the relief of finally getting there and asking for help.

I cry when I'm happy, sad, injured, scared, angry... you get the gist of it.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Crying is good, you?re expressing your emotions rather then bottling them up. Oh lol? I always cry when I see my doc? and I always seem to get my way by doing it =P, but I don?t mean to manipulate them, I just burst into tears because they don?t understand me ? and I feel so alone because of that. Aww you.so.cute? heh.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes!! You get me!

I don't cry for sympathy, it just happens. They do say it's healthy to let it all out, we should be in tip-top shape then :lol:

Sometimes I find it easier to just laugh at what a shambles I can be, it's just all so silly.

zbohem x


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

That is just REALLY creepy Darren.
I have seen a doco on this guy, he is a nut.

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it's normal to me... 'Shrugs'... guess orgish.com didn't do me much good? =P.

I don't think he's a nut myself... a lot of people could view us who have DR/DP as nuts *nods*


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

I really don't think skinning a corpse and sitting it in front of a computer runs parallel with DP 

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

You?re viewing the picture ?laterally?, I?m viewing it as seeing how we also analyze ourselves down to our flash and bone.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Tell me what it is you find appealing about a skinned corpse.
What was it that made you post this picture?
It must hold some significance to you.

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Appealing is the sense of being positive? None? it?s how I relate to the image; I didn?t view the corpse ?as? a corpse? I viewed it as myself whom analyses everything within himself and his surrounding to where they no longer make sense? and so I?ve escaped into the virtual world.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

That is not an escape, It is a metaphorical death.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

That can mean many things? let?s kip misunderstandings by you explaining what you mean by ?metaphorical death?? Thank you.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

You say you have escaped into a virtual world, an (unreal world) so it is a death of sorts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

I escaped out of a dream like world into a virtual world... where's the different?


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

If there were no difference, it would not be an escape.
What are you escaping from?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Bailee said:


> If there were no difference, it would not be an escape.
> What are you escaping from?


Well what are YOU escaping from?

BB


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorrow.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I should have made myself clearer. I was asking Bailee what she was escaping from, after all she is here as well.
But if you want to talk just PM me Em.

BB


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

I beg your pardon... 3:30am in the morning was a confusing time.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

I will tell you what I am escaping from Black Box.

Fear 
Rejection 
Underage sex 
Alone 
Fear 
Rejection 
Isolation 
Underage sex 
Fear 
rejection 
Alone 
Destruction 
Anger 
Hatred 
Isolation 
Depersonalization 
Fighting 
Being spat on 
Being thrown into the blackberry bush 
Escape 
Smoke 
Sadness 
Not good enough 
But Good enough for sex

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

You're still angry Bailee... although the anger is bottled... have you ever spoken about your past to a counsellor?


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11031&start=0

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome to the world of "dyslexia"... due to me "reading" what you wrote; it wasn't able to stay in my short-term memory enough in order to slip into my long-term... and so you guys are always interesting because it's as if i'm meeting new people all the time... now if we were to talk via voice... I would be able to hold much more in of what you say.

Sounds like a dick Bailee, why/how did he turn his back on you? my first conusellor was a trainee who did more damage then good.


----------

